# Bearded dragon drinking too much



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

You're eyes have not deceived you, the title is correct, my beardy drinks too much.
I gave up trying to give him water everyday he just wasn't interested so i swapped it for every other day, still nothing on the third day however, he started drinking but he drinks too much?
after i have teased him with dripping water into his water (making it move)
he will dunk his mouth in there and guzzle it up, i have to stop him and take the water away or he will throw it all back up if he so much as moves an inch.
he isn't being sick it just pours out of his mouth if he tilts his head does that make sense?
Does anyone else have this problem. He's acting like a camel but his body doesn't agree with it i don't think.

So proud of him, he's really turn around this last week, he has ate his locust several at once today and a couple of days ago, he's much more active now, so i'm hoping he can have substrate soon.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i dont give mine water they should get enough from their food , there is plenty in the veg and crickets i also bath mine once a week they can take water in through their vent , only once has one of mine drunk the bath water


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine doesn't eat veg and hardly eats live food until recently. He has a nice soak once a week but he still drinks


----------



## Daaaan (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmmmmm, kidney problems? I dunno, I just know they know you drink a lot.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

there are obvious problems here.

I suggest seeing a vet urgently

There are so many variables from poor internal organ function to parasites. I have seen this exact problem with imported mountain horned dragons. It turned out to be a throat dwelling parasite.

it could be bad behaviour or neurological issues.

there is only one way to be sure and that is to see a good vet.

John


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> there are obvious problems here.
> 
> I suggest seeing a vet urgently
> 
> ...




He's always done this (not ever time he drank, but when he guzzles it) assumed it was like us when we drink to much water, simply too full, he seen a vet less than five months ago for check up and to have PALS results explained to me, he was fine.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

awh said:


> i dont give mine water they should get enough from their food , there is plenty in the veg and crickets i also bath mine once a week they can take water in through their vent , only once has one of mine drunk the bath water


No they do not take water in through their vents. It actually can further dehydrate a dragon as opposed to hydrating them. Im just writing up a post with references for this and will try to post in the next couple of days. You are right in saying that they should generally be able to get most of their water from the vegetables they eat, but there is no need to not provide fresh water. 

Rogue, as to your question, it could be a whole bunch of different things, and not all of them dire. Did you mention this to your vet when you went in last time? It can be a parasite like John mentioned, and its possible that there was nothing showing on the PALS test from before. Parasites, especially ones from the mouth/esophagus, dont always show up in every test. Im not saying its that necessarily, just that a single PALS test isnt definitive proof. If you trust your vet, you could maybe just call in and ask him about it. He knows the animals history and may be able to offer more insight.


----------

